# pullets..when to leave out all day



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

I have 2 six week old pullets. They have had play dates with the flick ever since they were 3 days old. Supervised. They have been in a cage outside since 2-3 weeks night and day. They free range with flock and have no issues and have a run u out them in when I can't supervise. They want to be with flick. At night I put them in cage I'm about to move in hen house. Are they too young to be unsupervised during day? I only worry about snakes. They have all feathers as well.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

vanthes2007 said:


> I have 2 six week old pullets. They have had play dates with the flick ever since they were 3 days old. Supervised. They have been in a cage outside since 2-3 weeks night and day. They free range with flock and have no issues and have a run u out them in when I can't supervise. They want to be with flick. At night I put them in cage I'm about to move in hen house. Are they too young to be unsupervised during day? I only worry about snakes. They have all feathers as well.


We have done it both ways. With those our hens hatched out, we have left with the flock. Others, we wait as long as we can, then add in multiples. The issue you run into is feed. The younger should be on a grower feed. The layer feed has too much calcium in it for the younger chicks. Mine free range all day on about 1/2 an acre, so I figure they are out enough to get bugs and worms and such, so the other layer feed is not an issue. I am just changing over to H and H Old Fashioned Crumble, and I the it will be even less of an issue. I also sometimes give the younger ones a "treat" by putting some grower feed on the ground for them to gobble up, the rest of the flock does join in. But, I figure it is ok.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I put mine in with the flock at 2 wks and they all eat the same layer ration. Free ranging makes that all much more simple. It sounds like yours are ready to join the big flock.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> I put mine in with the flock at 2 wks and they all eat the same layer ration. Free ranging makes that all much more simple. It sounds like yours are ready to join the big flock.


We started out letting out in morning an hour or so and evening. I have a enclosed run for them when I'm not home. For the past 2 days they have been out all day and when bedtime comes they go under their hutch and climb in my hands when ready to be put in. My buff is the sweetest. I heard her calling me at the door cuz she couldn't find her sis. When I came out she was jumping at me. I picked her up and took her to sister and she was fine. I'm momma I guess. But they know how to be a chicken from being with flock at younger age. I just give starter in their hutch. I don't want to waste bag. They are learning to eat crumble in run with big girls and starter at night. I always count on you specifically to answer my questions. Thanks.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You know what I do with left over starter? I just mix it in my ferment bucket with the layer ration and the whole flock benefits for a short while on the mix..but soon it runs out and they are all back to just layer rations. Nothing goes to waste here!!!


----------

